# Solved: Can't Get into Microsoft Websites



## Boco (Jun 29, 2005)

When I try to get into any Microsoft website, I get the "I can't find web page." i.e. if the website has "www.Microsoft.com" as part of the URL, I get the "can't find page" message. Even when using the "Windows Update" on the Control Panel I get the same "can't find page" message. I've updated and ran Norton and also updated and ran Malwarebytes - both showing no problems.

I'm running XP SP3. The last MS update I received is dated 3/12/09. Should I try to use System Restore to get back to that time or do I have some kind of malware problem? If Malware, any suggestion on what to use to get rid of it?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Delete your Temporary Internet Files and History. Then add Windows Update to the Trusted Zones Site.

Security settings in Internet Explorer must be set to Medium-High or lower for ActiveX files to correctly pass to your computer. Only the Web sites listed in Internet Explorer's Trusted Sites Zone will be affected by the lowering of Security settings. Your current security settings for all other Web sites will remain as they are currently configured.​
From the main toolbar in Internet Explorer, click Tools, and then click Internet Options.
Click Security.
Click Trusted Sites Zone.
Click Sites.
Click "Require server verification (https: ) for all sites in this zone" to clear the selection.
In the "Add this Web site to the zone:" field, type http://*.microsoft.com and then click Add.
Click OK.
Click Custom Level and select Enable for the following items: 
Download signed ActiveX controls.
Download unsigned ActiveX controls.
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe.
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins.
Script ActiveX controls marked safe for scripting.
Click OK, and then click OK again to exit Internet Properties.​


----------



## Boco (Jun 29, 2005)

I followed your instructions and still get the message "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" when I enter "www.microsoft.com" in the URL on the IE7 browser. 

I should have mentioned that this just started recently - I haven't had the problem in the past. I'm not sure exactly when, but the last Windows update I received is dated 3/12/09. When I went to the Windows Update website, they indicate I recevied an update on 3/20, but the "Add/Delete Program " section of the Control Panel doesn't show I have KB890830 - so it wasn't received. 

Thanks for your patience and help on this.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Go to Kellys Korner and scroll down to *Why can't I download updates? *Click on the "?".


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I am guessing that you are infected with the Conficker worm

Download, unzip and run *bd_rem_tool_gui* from here


----------



## Boco (Jun 29, 2005)

I downloaded and ran it and the scan didn't find anything. After running the scan, I tried to get into www.Microsoft.com, and couldn't - got the same message "Internet Explorer cannot display the web page. Sorry.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Have you got another browser you could try, such as Firefox or Opera? Many MS sites only work with IE but, if another browser can at least connect, that might narrow the issue down to IE and its settings. 

If you did have the Conficker worm you might be missing Windows Updates and recent Restore points but variant C, which first appeared in early March, is designed to prevent most security programs from updating, and you say you were able to update Norton/Symantec.What is your latest definitions date?

Finally, what happens if you type that MS site's IP address into your browser instead of the URL? The IP address is a series of four groups of numbers separated by full stops as follows; 65.55.21.250


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you go through ALL the instructions in post #4?


----------



## Boco (Jun 29, 2005)

I did all of the steps except I wasn't sure how to "add Windows Update to the Trusted Zone site." But I did everything else and still had trouble getting the site.


----------



## Boco (Jun 29, 2005)

This is for Togg - no I don't have another browser. BUT when I used the IP address you gave me I got the Microsoft website! What does it mean when I can get the site with the IP address but not the "wwwwww" address?
As I said before, I'm missing the most recent Windows update KB890830 but the Windows update site says it was sent to me?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Add windowsupdate.*microsoft*.com/ and www.*microsoft*.com/ to your trusted sites, as described in post #2.


----------



## Boco (Jun 29, 2005)

I added both to Trusted Sites. "www.microsoft.com" still didn't work. Windowsupdate did - but it did b4 with no problem. There seems to be something with the literal www.microsoft.com. I can get into Microsoft site that doesn't start with it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Go to your IE Options, under the *Privacy tab*. Click on *Sites*. Make sure www.microsoft.com isn't in the list and *not* set as *Always block*.


----------



## Boco (Jun 29, 2005)

Neither one is there. In fact, no sites are listed.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Boco said:


> Neither one is there. In fact, no sites are listed.


That's odd, you should have a whole bunch of blocked websites in there, by default with IE7.

I think the problem might be with your IE7.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try to reset your IE7 first. Open the *Options*, under the *Advanced tab*, click on *Reset. *Try www.microsoft.com again to see if it works.

You might have to uninstall and reinstall IE7.

According to Microsoft, you cannot uninstall Internet Explorer 7 after you install Windows XP Service Pack 3. When you use the Add or Remove Programs item in Control Panel, there is no option to uninstall Internet Explorer 7. However, this issue does not occur if you install Internet Explorer 7 after you install Windows XP SP3. So to uninstall Internet Explorer 7, you will have to first uninstall Windows XP SP3. Then uninstall Internet Explorer 7. Then reinstall Windows XP SP3 (if you want).

Then, you can get IE7 here.

Do you have SP3?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

But before trying all this, did you try a *System Restore*???


----------



## Boco (Jun 29, 2005)

Phantom 10, I did the IE 7 Reset. I can now get the www.Microsoft.com site! It's interesting that the Reset now lets me in the site. But that doesn't solve why I didn't get the most recent Windows download? I'm inclined to do a Restore back to early March when everything worked fine.

However, its been a long day. I've got to work tomorrow so I'm going to get back to it on Friday and try a Restore to see what happens.

Thanks for your help and staying with me on this. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Boco,
I wouldn't like to cause any confusion by heading you off on a wild goose chase, particularly if your IE settings are likely to be at the root of your problem.

The thing about using IP addresses instead of URL's comes from something I read about Conficker C, namely that it prevents access to MS and security sites, but doesn't (yet) block IP addresses for those sites. Of course, there are many types of malware that will block sites, not just Conficker.

If you have been able to update your AV recently and you have some recent Restore Points, that would suggest that, if you do have malware, it probably isn't Conficker.

If you are only missing one patch I suppose you could try getting it from the MS Catalog site; http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Home.aspx I used this some time ago with Win 98 and all you had to do was search on the KB number and you should be offerred the patch as an .exe file that you simply d/l and then doubleclick on to install. If the URL doesn't work, try 64.4.23.59

I don't know what if any risks there may be in attempting to install a patch that you might already have. Have you tried running any of the tools that check your update status such as Belarc Advisor or the Secunia Online scanner? I can provide links if you need them.

EDIT: Just searched that KB number and it comes up with nine versions of the Malicious Software Removal tool, the last one dated 12 th January. Do you have any Windows Updates dated later than that?


----------



## Boco (Jun 29, 2005)

Reply to all - especially, Phantom010. I'm going to close this. I did a reset of IE7 as recommended. I was then able to get into www.microsoft.com. I also assume that the reason I wasn't getting Windows updates was because my computer couldn't get into the website. I have manually installed the missing updates. Everything appears to be ok.
Again, thanks to all for your help.


----------

